# Cheswick PA, Sunday July 12th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you going to have a table? If you are what are you bringing?

Thanks / Ron


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Yes I will be there with a table. 

I will have 
Azureus, 
Cobalts,
auratus ( couple kinds) 
dwarf tincs
I know there is more but this is just a quick while at work list 

various feeders, supplies and plants.


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

sent you a PM


----------

